# World-pharma  is the best supplier of quality goods!!



## THE-BEAST (Dec 14, 2014)

WP has always come thru for me.  never once has there been an issue.  I have used many suppliers and have had some problem's, that they eventually resolved, BUT WITH WP, " HE HAS ALWAYS DELIVERED THE BEST QUALITY GEAR WITHOUT A PROBLEM ONCE, EVER.. #1  a++ IN MY BOOK.  WP BEING G2G IS AN UNDERSTATEMENT.  this is where you get the best without no bullshit.  always on point.


----------



## Trainerguy (May 18, 2018)

I?ve tried them before, I don?t have anything bad to say, I just don?t do anything but domestic now, hate waiting 3 tom4 weeks and sweating customers, I also don?t sign for packs, I know of two people in my area getting pinched at the post office signing for a few hundred bucks of gear.


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2018)

no longer in business.


----------



## Trainerguy (May 18, 2018)

Didnt even look at the date... Im new to this board and yes I probably ordered from there 8 ago hahah


----------



## BadGas (May 18, 2018)

Day saved. 



Prince said:


> no longer in business.





Trainerguy said:


> Didnt even look at the date... Im new to this board and yes I probably ordered from there 8 ago hahah


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 13, 2018)

Prince said:


> no longer in business.



Yea I have been away from this board for a while but back in the day it was heavily promoted on this site.
As I recall the products were top notch but expensive.


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 22, 2018)

Ah yes wp i remember those days he was all over here


----------



## domestic-supply (Dec 23, 2018)

Cant even remember. . How many years in business? 1-2?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2018)

Roaddkingg said:


> Yea I have been away from this board for a while but back in the day it was heavily promoted on this site.
> As I recall the products were top notch but expensive.



Great products and never had one issue with shipping and it was international.


----------



## REHH (Dec 27, 2018)

I miss WP.
I actually just finished using up the last of his products couple weeks ago


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 28, 2018)

I do miss them and anabolic pharma same brands werent around as long. Never any issues with wp


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 1, 2019)

Prince said:


> Great products and never had one issue with shipping and it was international.




Same here.  I always got my stuff (without issue) and virtually everything I used (which was a lot) was great.


----------

